# Eerily familiar? From W. Goldman's "Princess BRide"



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2013)

*(Miracle Max checks his protocols)

*​*"You see, there's different kinds of dead; there's sorta dead, mostly dead, and all dead. This fella here, he's only sort of dead, which means there's still still a memory inside, there's still bits of brain.You apply a little pressure here, a little more there, sometimes you get results".*


----------



## Aidey (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that 99% of us that use "sorta dead" and "mostly dead" got it from that book/movie.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

My wife, the vet, uses the phrase "mostly dead" all the time. It always cracks me up.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a fan of "really most sincerely dead."

But I confess to using "mostly dead" a lot.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2013)

It reminds me of CPR training.  "A little pressure here, some more over there...".


----------

